# Lightroom remote iPad app controller - PadRoom, Testers Needed



## pisu86 (Jan 20, 2016)

Hey guys, My name is Matt and i'm in process of developing and distributing iPad app for controlling Adobe Lightroom. It connects to Lightroom through WiFi or USB. User interface represents sliders and buttons. This app can really change your workflow. More information and screenshot available at www.PadRoomApp.com. The app is almost ready for submitting to app store. Right now i'm looking for few beta testers. Is anyone interested? Please send email in private message. Min requirements: iPad 2, Lightroom 6.0, Mac osx 10.9


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jan 20, 2016)

In that case, it may be an idea to turn on private messages...


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jan 20, 2016)

JohanElzenga said:


> In that case, it may be an idea to turn on private messages...



PM's are blocked until a user has a few posts under their belt, just to avoid PM spam.  I've just enabled them for Matt though (and welcome Matt!)


----------



## PhilBurton (Jan 20, 2016)

pisu86 said:


> Hey guys, My name is Matt and i'm in process of developing and distributing iPad app for controlling Adobe Lightroom. It connects to Lightroom through WiFi or USB. User interface represents sliders and buttons. This app can really change your workflow. More information and screenshot available at www.PadRoomApp.com. The app is almost ready for submitting to app store. Right now i'm looking for few beta testers. Is anyone interested? Please send email in private message. Min requirements: iPad 2, Lightroom 6.0, Mac osx 10.9



Matt,

Will there be a Windows version?  Then I would want to be a beta tester.

Phil


----------



## pisu86 (Jan 20, 2016)

Hi, windows client is my next goal. stay tuned at www.padroomapp.com


----------



## PhilBurton (Jan 20, 2016)

pisu86 said:


> Hi, windows client is my next goal. stay tuned at www.padommadpp.com



Link doesn't work.

Phil


----------



## pisu86 (Jan 21, 2016)

that's a typo, address is www.padroomapp.com.


----------



## tspear (Jan 21, 2016)

Matt,

Neat idea, too bad I gave my iPad away to one of my kids and I probably will never see it again. 

Tim


----------



## uffehagen (Jan 21, 2016)

Something like the Duet app?


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jan 21, 2016)

The Duet app let's you use the iPad as a second screen for your computer. Obviously that means you can use it for the secondary screen of Lightroom as well, but that's still quite different from this app.


----------



## uffehagen (Jan 21, 2016)

Duet is not very usefull for Lightroom, I'll agree to that


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jan 21, 2016)

That's not what I said. Duet is just as useful as a 'real' second screen, which is very useful in my opinion. It is not the same as this app, however.


----------



## Photocatseyes (Feb 11, 2016)

I am interested Matt. Just got an ipad pro so I would be happy to test out the app for you, that is if it is compatible with ipad pro


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 12, 2016)

Apparently it's live in the app store right now!


----------



## PhilBurton (Feb 12, 2016)

So when do us Windows users get a release?


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Feb 12, 2016)

It is indeed live. I find it a bit disappointing. What I had anticipated is that I could use Lightroom on my laptop in the Develop module without any visible panels, so the image would be as big as possible. Unfortunately, that is not the case. As soon as you try to edit something by using the iPad app, the right panel comes back on screen.


----------



## pisu86 (May 2, 2016)

PhilBurton said:


> So when do us Windows users get a release?


Im working on Windows adaptation for Padroom. Due to being busy with my job I expect it to be released within a month.


----------



## pisu86 (May 2, 2016)

JohanElzenga said:


> It is indeed live. I find it a bit disappointing. What I had anticipated is that I could use Lightroom on my laptop in the Develop module without any visible panels, so the image would be as big as possible. Unfortunately, that is not the case. As soon as you try to edit something by using the iPad app, the right panel comes back on screen.


Hi Johan, It's is disappointing to me too. Adobe sdk does limit its options for developers. Until adobe decides to keep right bar hidden when developer module changes setting, there is nothing i can do for it. Plus they label their sdk to be "experimental" so i might work or it might not. It is frustrating to me since i put a lot of work into this project, i get a lot of feedback and a lot of ideas from users how to improve it. Most of them are kind of limited to possibilities of plugin. Thank you for your input and another update is in progress! Feel free to add your opinions here or on dedicated Facebook fan page!


----------



## pisu86 (May 2, 2016)

Photocatseyes said:


> I am interested Matt. Just got an ipad pro so I would be happy to test out the app for you, that is if it is compatible with ipad pro


since i already gather beta testers that gave me great feedback and after fixing "early child" defects i released PadRoom to App Store. You can get it form iTunes or send me your email through message here. I will include you to beta testers and you will get notify when newest version is available (usually i release update to testers before it goes to appStore) Thank you!


----------



## pisu86 (May 2, 2016)

pisu86 said:


> Hi Johan, It's is disappointing to me too. Adobe sdk does limit its options for developers. Until adobe decides to keep right bar hidden when developer module changes setting, there is nothing i can do for it. Plus they label their sdk to be "experimental" so i might work or it might not. It is frustrating to me since i put a lot of work into this project, i get a lot of feedback and a lot of ideas from users how to improve it. Most of them are kind of limited to possibilities of plugin. Thank you for your input and another update is in progress! Feel free to add your opinions here or on dedicated Facebook fan page!



PS I just have found solution that might work for you. Go to Window -> screen and select fullScreen preview.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jun 6, 2016)

pisu86 said:


> Hi Johan, It's is disappointing to me too. Adobe sdk does limit its options for developers. Until adobe decides to keep right bar hidden when developer module changes setting, there is nothing i can do for it. Plus they label their sdk to be "experimental" so i might work or it might not. It is frustrating to me since i put a lot of work into this project, i get a lot of feedback and a lot of ideas from users how to improve it. Most of them are kind of limited to possibilities of plugin. Thank you for your input and another update is in progress! Feel free to add your opinions here or on dedicated Facebook fan page!



Actually, the author of 'LrControl' had the same issue; the sliders are always shown in the present version of his plugin. When he read an article I published in a local photography magazine about using a tablet in photography, where I described 'PadRoom' and mentioned this limitation, he felt it was a very good idea to offer this functionality for LrControl: an option not to see the sliders on the computer screen. He says he is testing a version as we speak, so it seems this is possible in the plugin SDK after all...


----------



## Boudewijn Pelt (Jun 6, 2016)

In the Lightroom SDK, there is a function LrDevelopController.revealAdjustedControls().
If you set that to false, the panels will stay hidden.

Boudewijn Pelt
LrControl Lightroom Plug-in


----------



## pisu86 (Jun 19, 2016)

JohanElzenga said:


> Actually, the author of 'LrControl' had the same issue; the sliders are always shown in the present version of his plugin. When he read an article I published in a local photography magazine about using a tablet in photography, where I described 'PadRoom' and mentioned this limitation, he felt it was a very good idea to offer this functionality for LrControl: an option not to see the sliders on the computer screen. He says he is testing a version as we speak, so it seems this is possible in the plugin SDK after all...


Johan, I would love to see that article about PadRoom. Please send me a link if its online. PS: Patch for not revealing right bar is almost ready. Thank you!


----------



## pisu86 (Jun 19, 2016)

Boudewijn Pelt said:


> In the Lightroom SDK, there is a function LrDevelopController.revealAdjustedControls().
> If you set that to false, the panels will stay hidden.
> 
> Boudewijn Pelt
> LrControl Lightroom Plug-in


thanks for solution over this!


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jun 19, 2016)

pisu86 said:


> Johan, I would love to see that article about PadRoom. Please send me a link if its online. PS: Patch for not revealing right bar is almost ready. Thank you!



It's not an article about PadRoom. It's a general article (not online, in a Dutch printed photo magazine so in the Dutch language), about things you can do with an iPad in the photographic workflow. PadRoom is mentioned, next to things like using the iPad as second screen.


----------

